# still the spitfire



## sunny91 (Apr 29, 2005)

A few pictures.

sunny91


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2005)

Very nice! 8)


----------



## plan_D (Apr 29, 2005)

Sexy...sexy...

...the Spitfire, not you evan. Sorry.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey man, whatever floats ya boat. :-"

Great pictures, sunny!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2005)

I _knew_ you couldn't possibly be talking about _me_, PD!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 30, 2005)

Sonnuva bitch, evan! I just about spit all over the monitor when I saw that!
Ha!!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2005)

I was only out to kill the keyboard, not the monitor!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 30, 2005)

Some cool pics there!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

wow, evan, you still sporting the pony tail??


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2005)

Nah, that's an old pic. Although I am thinking about growing my hair out again.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

hey, then you'll be like me..........


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2005)

Not sure what you mean by that...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

i too have long hair, we could be long hair buddies!!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm trying to grow mine, not getting too far though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Ive unsuccessfully tried to grow mine twice, I figure that I wont bother


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

you see, you don't have the hair growing stamina that i have.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Maybe I dont want to. I put my growing into other ares...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 30, 2005)

I am in the phase where it doesn't really look good no matter what I do, so it's put up with it for a month more or so, or go get it cut.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 30, 2005)

Mine needs a trim to make it grow more, it's long enough to over my eyes but too short to tie back


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 30, 2005)

It's times like this I'm glad to have a buzzcut.
No comb required. :-"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

yeah i went through that evan, my advice is stick it out (the wait not the hair), because it's worth it when it starts to look good again..........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 1, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> It's times like this I'm glad to have a buzzcut.
> No comb required. :-"



I see we share common sense in relation to hairdos...


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

I know, Lanc. It used to be down to my belt at one time. It's that transition time that I hate. Hats are handy now.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 1, 2005)

That's what I'm in now, it just about covers my eyes


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> yeah i went through that evan, my advice is stick it out (the wait not the hair), because it's worth it when it starts to look good again..........



Its gonna be a while before you reach that stage...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

bitch..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

Oh yeah...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

you're hard where's your handbag..........

oh to be young again..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

You should see the bodge job I done on my history book


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

man that's not related 

so you really did gaffa tape it then??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

Couldnt find any gaffa tape, ended up using normal selotape


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

i'll she what kinda job you've done then place a bet on how long it'll last..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

Its pretty damed good, and far safer in the long term than bent staples..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

how many times was it??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

Twice, a day apart  Woulda been 3 times but as I was flattening the page I remember the book mine that was there, and then ripped it out  I cant belive my stupidity though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

oh man most idiots would learn after the first time.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

But im not any old idiot - to make such a claim would cause offence. Im _THE_ idiot


----------

